# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تشخیص رنگ (پردازش تصویر)

## ab1234

با سلام
چطور میشه چند تا نوار با رنگ ها  مختلف به برنامه بدیم و برنامه رنگشو تشخیص بده؟؟
میدونید که مثلا رنگ آبی انواع مختلفی داره . هدف من اینه که هر نوع آبی که دید تشخیص بده و بگه آبیه . روشی وجود داره که همه طیفهای یک رنگ رو برای برنامه تعریف کنیم؟؟

متشکرم

----------


## saeid12

سلام
من فکر کنم از یه شماره ای تا یه شماره ی خاصی مربوط به طیف رنگی یه رنگ خاص هست (البته دقیقا مطمئن نیستم) و شاید بشه از همین rgb خودمون استفاده کرد....
یعنی اول رنگ اون نقطه رو جدا کنیم و بعد تو rgb مقایسه کنیم...

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

خوب اگه شما بدونی گستره عددی RGB  واسه هر رنگ چیه کافیه با این کد که ضمیمه کردم RGB , HEX ,  هر نقطه از عکس رو پیدا کنی.پردازش RGB  دیگه با خودت
بفرما عزیز جان
موفق باشی

----------


## ab1234

واقعا از راهنمایی هاتون متشکرم
ولی مشکل اصلی همین پردازششه!!!
تو hex  من منطقی رو نتونستم پیدا کنم که مثلا بگم اگه رنجش این بود آبیه
RGB هم همینطور
بازم سعی میکنم ببینم چی میشه
 بخاطر کد و راهنمایی متشکرم
 :قلب:

----------


## parselearn

مقايسه كنيد

    If r > g And _
    g > b Or _
    r > b And _
    b > g Then
        Print "Color: " + cr
        
    ElseIf g > r And _
    r > b Or _
    g > b And _
    b > r Then
        Print "Color: " + cg
        
    ElseIf b > r And _
    r > g Or _
    b > g And _
    g > r Then
        Print "Color: " + cb
        
    End If


بقيه رنگها هم از همين روش بدست مياد

----------


## ab1234

متشکرم
اما بذارید سوال رو روشن تر کنم!!!
ببینید من میخوام یک نوار که رنگای مختلفی داره مثل عکس ضمیمه رو به برنامه add کنم
بعد از اون برنامه بتونه نوار های دیگه ای رو بگیره و بگه آیا به اون نوار add شده شبیه هست یا نه
حالا ممکنه تو عکس یکم نارنجیش کمرنگ تر باشه یا آبیش پر رنگ تر باشه! ولی چون شبیه به همونه برنامه باید بتونه اینو تشخیص بده . یا حتی ممکنه توی این نوار 2-3 تا رنگ قرمز باشه. برنامه باید بفهمه به کدوم قرمز شبیه تره

بازم از همفکریتون متشکرم

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

با سلام
شما ميتونيد از سيستم رنگ HSB استفاده كنيد چون در اين سيستم رنگ H همون نوع رنگ ميباشد

----------


## ab1234

متشکرم دوست عزیز
من این ماژول رو برای تبدیل RGB به HSB و بر عکس پیدا کردم
آپلودش میکنم شاید به درد کسه دیگه ای هم بخوره  :لبخند: 
البته هنوز تستش نکردم

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

با سلام
اگر برنامه بالا جواب نداد ميتوانيد از برنامه زير استفاده كنيد
من خودم ازش استفاده كرده ام هم راحت و هم دقيق ميباشد

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
مقدار هر رنگي در RGB  از عدد 1 تا 255  هست  (  R:1-255 G:1-255 B:1-255 )  يعني مقدار هر جز رو داريم
خوب اگه ميخوايم بدونيم كه رنگ مورد نطر ما به چه رنگ اصلي نزديكتره به نظرم بايد ببينيم مقدار هر رنگي در RGB اون رنگ خاص چقدره و هر جزئي كه مقدارش بالاتره در تشكيل رنگ تركيبي اثرش بيشتره
مثلا اگر آبي 200 و قرمز 100  و سبز 0 باشه رنگ ما بنفش مايل به آبي ميشه
تونستم بگم ؟

----------


## hp2008

دوست عزیز فکر کنم میخواهی با این کار کاغذ pH متر بخونی ؟ نه 
فکر جالبیه و فکر کنم عملی باشه . به نظر من برنامه شما باید با یک پایگاه داده ای که قبلا رنگ ها را در آن ذخیره کرده اید کار کنه هر چه تعداد رکوردهای این پایگاه داده بیشتر باشه برنامه شما دقیقتره !

----------


## traviam

اقا می شه یک برنامه با C یا C++‎ بگین که تمام تصویر را انالیز کند و فقط رنگ های آبی یا یک رنگ خاص را گزارش دهد و اطلاعات در مورد ان بدهد؟؟؟

من برنامه ای که گذاته شده بود را تست کردم خلیل جالب بود ولی بدی ان این بود که اون فقط جایی را گزارش می داد که نوک موس روی آن بود


آقا خلیلی دمتون گرم

----------


## SlowCode

> اقا می شه یک برنامه با C یا C++‎‎ بگین که تمام تصویر را انالیز کند و فقط رنگ های آبی یا یک رنگ خاص را گزارش دهد و اطلاعات در مورد ان بدهد؟؟؟


دوست عزیز اینجا بخش vb6 هست، لطفا سوال خودتون رو در بخش مربوطه بپرسید.

----------

